# Here I go AGAIN!



## TTaboo (Dec 4, 2010)

Relationship, 7 yrs....devastetated...just walked out, NO feelings what so ever....So here I sit again, it's Christmas time, and I just can't take it!


----------



## chefmaster (Oct 30, 2010)

TTaboo said:


> Relationship, 7 yrs....devastetated...just walked out, NO feelings what so ever....So here I sit again, it's Christmas time, and I just can't take it!


So what's the deal exactly?


----------

